# Do you have a Photo Blog? Please share the link with an introduction of your blog



## pixelshots

hi,
    About a photo blog, *Pixelshots* a blog of photos and about photographical information from my place- *Kerala* the South Indian State, called God's own Country






Pixelshots, a photography blog on subjects from South indian states,  Kerala and Tamilnadu.Photos of flowers and insects along with much attractive tourist places from the states including hill stations, palaces, museums, beaches etc. Also contains photos on so many aquarium fishes along with some automobile show from cochin/kerala.Cameras used are either digital stand alone cameras  or cellphone cameras.

Some of the tourist spots photographed with information in my blog pixelshots are, Hill palace-cochin,Mahabalipuram-Tamilnadu,Ramakkalmedu-Idukki/kerala,Hogenekkal-Tamilnadu,Munnar-Kerala,Fort Cochin-Kerala,Dutch palace-Cochin,Jew street and synagogue-mattancherry,Kovalam beach-kerala,calicut and cochin beaches. Elephant galleries with almost all elephants of kerala's temples with their names are posted. Photos of temple festivals and cultural arts like Theyyam. Apart from all these a volvo automobile gallery having latest vehicles like S80, XC90, volvo bus,trucks,excavators,electric cars, hybrid engines etc. A number of aquarium fishes photos including Piranha the flesh eater. Keep visiting, the photos from kerala are added regularly..

Please share the Links of your Photo Blog..
By photo blogger of Kerala


----------



## Iron Flatline

The Western Flatline, a blog that I update just often enough to keep it alive. 

Some of the links are broken, I know.


----------



## pixelshots

Iron Flatline said:


> The Western Flatline, a blog that I update just often enough to keep it alive.
> 
> Some of the links are broken, I know.



visited your blog.. awesome photos.. but why you not mentioning the gadgets you use here. about me i uses more mobile phone cameras than digital cameras for my photo blog pixelshots. that too 2 megapixel cameras. hope now you are comfortable to reveal about your photo gears..


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

I am using Blogger because it works quite seamlessly with Picasa.  Here's the blog *TopoFoto*.

I went for a minimalistic look with no text.

I look forward to seeing blogs from other folks.

Alberto


----------



## KalaMarie

My blog is:  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It

and i update almost daily


----------



## ThePhotoBinder

AlbertoDeRoma said:


> I am using Blogger because it works quite seamlessly with Picasa. Here's the blog *TopoFoto*.
> 
> I went for a minimalistic look with no text.
> 
> I look forward to seeing blogs from other folks.
> 
> Alberto


 
Just started using Blogger;  I love it.  

Gearing Up

I blog weekly on this Forum and RSS feeds go to all diffent sites like Facebook and more;


----------



## Nyberg

my private blog: - mondoblog.se

there will be some kind of blog when my company is up and running


----------



## ej.

I do have a photoblog.  I use it mostly for my own amusement, as it hasn't got very heavy traffic right now.  I suppose that it would help if I made an effort to update more frequently ... or at least more regularly.

:: visual connections ::


----------



## Unspoiled

I started on on the first for my 365 project...I might keep it going or start another for just general photo related bloggery.

AJ's 365 Project

The blogs are fun...keep them coming!


----------



## george elsasser

My photo blog Shutter is about my journeys as a photographer since 1977.  Its primary focus is on aesthetics, approaches and philosophies of image making.  I am only about 4 posts or entries into my blog journey so it is helpful to see my first entry to get an idea about my blog.  Thanks in advance for taking a look.

Shutter


----------



## Eco

This is one of my goof off blogs that I'm using for my project 365.  Eco Tours


----------



## Sjixxxy

I have one. K. Praslowicz, Photographer


----------



## xintax

I also started a 2010 One Photo a Day blog...
xintax-daily.tumblr.com

I do have missing days though... I didn't make the commitment until Jan 8... )
Hope you like it! )


----------



## Chris Stegner

Not sure what the difference between a "Photo Blog" and a "Normal Blog" is... but I created a WordPress theme (hosted on GoDaddy) and throw stuff up on this every now and then. Mainly just for fun....

http://www.bluegrassphotography.net


----------



## Chris Stegner

KalaMarie said:


> My blog is:  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It
> 
> and i update almost daily



I'm not usually into floral type shots, but I love your stuff! Very nice. I love the shot in the "When even our dreams have thorns" story.

Great stuff!


----------



## KalaMarie

Chris Stegner said:


> KalaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My blog is:  Flower, Nature & Macro Photography: A Matter Of How You See It
> 
> and i update almost daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually into floral type shots, but I love your stuff! Very nice. I love the shot in the "When even our dreams have thorns" story.
> 
> Great stuff!
Click to expand...


Thanks.  Glad you like it!


----------



## stagi

My blog is at Award winning Wedding photography by Stagi Imagery. Fine Art Wedding Photography Blog


----------



## dizzyg44

I've only just recently started up a blog.

Mostly just rambling as a photographer 

MG Imagery


----------



## 13butlucky

Hey, I have one! 
s c e n e 1 3
It's mostly nature photos for now, but I'll put some city ones on once I get the chance. Come and take a look!


----------



## wedding-photographer

Hi, here's mine, mostly use it for sharing wedding photography photos because I am a full time wedding photographer but I also share personal stuff on there and some other less frequent professional work like portraits and boudoir.

Wedding Photographer Blog

Comments and Feedback welcome here or if you have nice things to say please feel free to comment on the blog itself 

For those that are interested in the tech behind the blog its the same components used by many other professional photographers for blogs but here's the spec anyway.

Its a WordPress Platform
Pro Photo 3 Theme - awesome theme, just a bit too popular these days.
Hosted on a Webfusion VPS server along with some other sites.

Not many plugins have been added but a few good ones worth mentioning.
Sociable - Links for sharing articles on social networking
Akismet - Essential spam stopper
Google XML Site Maps Generator - Updates automtically when you post. Good for SEO.
Twitter Tools - Great for two way twitter integration.
Wordpress Database Backup - Auto backups for your wordpress DB


----------



## wedding-photographer

Edit: This was a double post due to problems with my account thankfully all sorted now.


----------



## whit~foto

I use blogger as well! I have used it for some time now and I use CSS templates that I tweak.  Check it out www.whitande.com


----------



## Restomage

Once my site gets more hits and I increase my portfolio I plan on making a blog, for now I just have my site: www.seanlaraphotography.com


----------



## wedding-photographer

Restomage said:


> Once my site gets more hits and I increase my portfolio I plan on making a blog, for now I just have my site: www.seanlaraphotography.com



Having a blog is a great way to increase how many hits your website gets. Its helps with SEO, updates give visitors a reason to return, feeds give people an easy way to subscribe to it and read the content ... if you want to get more visitors to your site then get a blog rather than waiting till you get more to start one.


----------



## camerainmyhand

Hey everybody. Im digging the blogs. Lots of cool stuff out there. Im liking the minimal straight photo style of TopoFoto, (as well as the work) I like the road and the sky from shutter, Im liking the lightpainting stuff on mondoblog, I also like the insights and photos on visual connections. Havent had a chance to check everyones stuff out yet, but looking forward to it.

I have a blog myself called camerainmyhand.

I do a series called "This is Where I Live" Where I document local businesses, cultural events, people and places in the greater Chicagoland area. I also post random stuff I just like, and there is some nightlife stuff in there somewhere. Anyways any feedback/critiques are always appreciated and if anybody wants to share links let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## WimFoto

yes i have one. i just put up my new spring/summer 2010 catalog for my greeting cards.
let me know what you think of it.


----------



## molested_cow

I've been traveling a lot and taking a ton of photos for many years, and each time I have new experiences that I learn, so in 2007, I decided to document it in some way. My first entry was a big one. I was luck to be back in my grandparents' town when the local temple had a major event. I live overseas so I don't really get to see this often, so I made sure I captured this in every way I could. 

My blog entries are mostly experiences from my travel. I compare and contrast them from other places I've been to. It's all from a very personal perspective, so don't be offended if I sound ignorant.

I usually use my 35mm because of the range of lens I have. Occasionally I will use my old Sony V1 with wide angle attachment when I cannot bring my full gear, or when I need to take videos. It's very convenient because the videos are already small enough to be put online, and often provides much more information than a single photo can.

Anyways, if you ever venture into my blog, I'd encourage that you try my first entry first. How often do I update it? When ever I get to travel. It can be few times a month, or once half a year. However, I am now on a work trip in Houston but I didn't bring my camera because I know I won't have any chance to go around. Still, there are interesting observations I can share, later when I get back.


----------



## -B-

my personal blog:
Bryant Panyarachun

Just random stuff really. I try to update every couple days or so.


----------



## Munky

*You can check mine by clicking my sig! Thanks! 
*


----------



## baueruk

Hi there...new to the forum and this is my first post. My blog is aimed at live events and gigs as that is what i freelance in at them moment. Theres some other stuff on there so feel free to look , comment and even follow me. Any feedback is welcome

Thomas Lennon Photography


----------



## BirdyIsMe

While it's not really a photo blog, as it's not personal work, I launched the blog component of my website recently.

The Blog! | BirdyBee Photography


----------



## Photography List

Mine is Chicago Photography Blog
Im a Chicago photographer specializing in Wedding and commercial photography. 

Enjoy,
-Jason 

I look forward to seeing more blogs posted here!


----------



## Foques

does facebook deal count?
here is mine if it does


----------



## TJ K

tjkphoto.blogspot.com


----------



## myfotoguy

I'm just getting started at Myfotoguy a weblog where I share photography tips, tricks, techniques,  ideas, and my experiences related to photography.


----------



## dako

Hi,

I run a photoblog from Stockholm, focusing on street photography, urban and b&W.

I'm trying to update it at least two times a week.

stockholm photoblog

Enjoy

Danijel


----------



## mankster

photo blog/collection of subway pictures

Subway Series


----------



## juddpainter

Hi - I just modified an open source wordpress photo blog theme (DWF Photographer) and applied it to my own photo blog.  I only just learnt css, so I'd really appreciate some opinions.  I've also made it available for others to use if they want.  It's at www.jingerstudios.com/blog/

Thanks!


----------



## itznfb

I just started work on a blog but haven't done much with it yet. Just posted to make sure it was working... still needs a lot of tweaking and customization: mgroberts photography


----------



## SReeder

Hey Everyone!

My name is Stephanie Reeder and I am a lifestyle and wedding photographer from Virginia. I also do a lot of work out of Western Kentucky and Washington as well. My passion for photography is to capture the moments in other lives that will in return live on forever. I love love love what I do and would never change it for the world! I would be so excited if you all stopped by to say hello and show some love! Can't wait to get to know everyone here

Stephanie <3

http://www.facebook.com/stephaniereederphotography

http://www.stephaniereeder.com/blog

http://www.stephaniereeder.com


----------



## foa42

I'm on Blogger, its called monotalkin. Its named that because It just only me talking. I only choose my photos that have some sort of story behind it. Or any other images that I thought were really interesting when they were shot. 

I try to update it as much as possible, but haven't had much time, unfortunately. 
Since I seen this thread, I'm working on an update right now. 
Enjoy


----------



## photokmr-nyc

Hi all, here's our link to our blog, Kevin Michael Reed Photography.  We shoot fashion photography, we host a lot of workshops, anyone interested in learning more, just click through!  Enjoy! 
     -Thanks
http://www.exposingfashion.com


----------



## ironsidephoto

Blog  Ironside Photography

I'm a couple weeks behind, but I plan to make some posts this week! (Hooray spring break!)


----------



## unnecessary

ericdejuan.net

I JUST started my photo blog and im pretty excited.

My first publish was meant for local people who are just cheap. So its more of a rant. I will be updating it with videos of my photoshoots and before n afters.


----------



## sojourn

I haven't updated mine for a bit, but I have a couple of years of entries that showcase the grand north state of California _(the real north state, not those cities down south!)_ It is a place of winding rivers, lush valleys, blue lakes and snow-capped sleeping volcanoes.

I have a lot of my garden pictures in it as well, being the avid gardener that I am, and life on the farm:

Czygynys Weblog


----------



## ahelg

I just started a blog where my aim is to daily post a black and white photo.

My E-450

The photos are primarily taken using an Olympus E-450. I would love for people to post comments


----------



## LauraJayne

I have a photo blog. I made it with the goal of posting pics every day in 2010. They are just fun photos, not serious photography or anything. 
PlainLJayne


----------



## KerriD

great sites!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Just click on the link in my sig - sometime I post photos, other times I post random drivel, though I've been a little patchy on the updates of late.


----------



## flygirl

Hi all. I created my blog to let others know what is happening in Florida with regards to wildlife activity.  The blog is www.naturesportal.blogspot.com .  I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## m.stevenson

my blog- outdoorphotographyblog.blogspot.com


----------



## maddie e.

hello! I'm brand spankin new to TPF.  this is my very first reply   my photography blog is www.maddieephotography.com.  

i've been taking pictures for about a year now, and i'm sort of starting to do weddings recently.  i'm based in Utah and it is a pretty tough market.  everyone and their dog wants to be a photographer out here.  so it's been difficult standing out too much yet!  i work full-time at a mortgage company right now, trying to transition out of it and into a full-time photography business in the future. 

i know that was quite a bit of information, but i'm pretty excited to get to know all of you, and check out your blogs.

peace!


----------



## ironsidephoto

I have a blog on my site. Mostly for photos, but I through in a few writing pieces (related to photography, of course) in there too...


----------



## ArtphotoasiA

Here my 2 websites / blog

www.corradoprever.com

 ArtphotoasiA


----------



## msarino

I have put up a photoblog --- some of you might want to participate. 

The concept is to feature one person from a different part of the world each week. He or she takes one picture per day from Monday until Sunday. The goal is to show the world the amusing scenes from the city that you live in. That's why it's called Seven Clicks --- one photo per day for one week. 

You can visit it here:
SevenClicks.org


I wanted to do a set for Manila (where I live) but I've been so busy recently juggling work and taking care of my one-year-old (plus managing the household!) so I don't get around too much as I did before. If anyone wants to participate, you can email me at msarino@hotmail.com


----------



## khallene

Mine is here.  I try to update it on week days, but recently the weather has been horrible and I haven't been able to shoot.  The pictures are directly off the camera, the only things that have been done to them are b/w conversion and slight cropping and straightening in a very few.


----------



## BANNER25

I have a photo blog on Irish photography which I just recently started  The Beauty of Ireland


----------



## TheSolicitor

I don't know if it's precisely what y'all are looking for as far as a Photoblog, but here's the link to my Flickr account (that I only set up this past Friday).

Flickr: Michael W Jones' Photostream

It'll be updated more frequently than not.


----------



## taro milk tea

JONATHAN LIM


----------



## Newcastle Shooter

Here is mine - need more time to update it!

Paul Santos Wedding & Event Photography Blog


----------



## hqphotography

My photo blog is www.hqphotography.com/blog.

I try and update it with any weddings, portraits, and engagement shoots that I do so people can see examples of my work. Sometimes I also post new photos of recent trips I've been on. 

I also use it to talk about updates that I make on www.hqphotography.com.


----------



## Fusion

Ian Kydd ' Miller Photojournalist


----------



## aggieobx

here is our blog: AMMC Photography Aggie & Michael Coufal Photography

We use blogger and we love it. I changed the template by myself, I added background, flash animation and drop-down menu.  It took me  whole DAY and half of the night but I like the results:greenpbl:


----------



## peter jackson

we have started a blog in wordpress, Backdropsource that caters the need for knowing how to set up small studio setup and use all the necessary equipments like photography backdrops, backgrounds and studio lighting equipments for taking beautiful photography. we hope that this blog would really help us to have good relationship with our visitors. we have our own professional photography equipments website photography Backdrops | Backgrounds, Studio lighting, stands and accessories which supplies various types of backdrops and studio lighting equipments. we plan to educate our visitors on how to use all those equipments. the main objective of this blog is educate even a beginner who likes to setup small in house studio and start enjoying taking wedding photography, portrait photos using various types of green screen, solid colored and muslin backdrops along with lighting equipments.eacesign:


----------



## mr sussex

.... is at photography blog

Hope you like......


----------



## pbelarge

aggieobx said:


> here is our blog: AMMC Photography Aggie & Michael Coufal Photography
> 
> We use blogger and we love it. I changed the template by myself, I added background, flash animation and drop-down menu. It took me whole DAY and half of the night but I like the results:greenpbl:


 

Your blog takes way tooooooo loooonnggg to download. Adding all the good stuff slows it way down. I have a fast connection, so people with slower connections will get old by the time this downloads.


----------



## Alexson

Hi, there

Please, spend a moment to check imagella photo agency in terms to submit your works. They seems to offer good conditions for cooperation and are loyal as to requirements.
http://imagella.com


----------



## hugeknot

My blog is called IcelandAurora Photographic I talk about night and aurora photography a lot, but there is also a lot of photoshop info and tutorials plus a guide to Icelandic locations.


----------



## Fraginator3000

Mine is Frag Photography - Home

Its not only a blog, but also a forum (which has the sole use of storing some photos).


----------



## hm_fa_da

here is also my photo blog :

Photography

i have updated new photos of cactuses and flowers recenntly ...


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Here's mine too - just in case you missed the obnoxious link in my sig. :mrgreen:
http://melchelle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jim Gratiot

I just started my photo marketing blog this weekend, Photo Marketing Magic.  It's focused (no pun intended) on the business/money side of photography.

www.photomarketingmagic.blogspot.com

I'm a photo marketing strategist, a former photography newsletter publisher, and the publisher of a new book subtitled _20 Ways to Market Your Photography Business._  The blog is meant as an extension of the book.

Enjoy...


----------



## tobad34

Few months ago I got my first SLR.  Taking photos is now my number one hobby.   

My photoblog can be found here: www.paulciura.com

I'm using Wordpress along with ElegantThemes ePhoto theme that I have slightly modified to fit my needs.

Hope you like it and thanks for checking it out.


----------



## skywalkerbeth

Good morning everyone

When I switched computers I lost this link...  finally found my way back.

In the interim, I have set up a kind of photo-blog.  It is also a trip report repository.

I hope you like it.

Travel. See. Do.


----------



## Adam Faulkner

Hello TPF members. This is my first post here. My blog is:

Adam Faulkner Photography Blog

Its very new so there is not much on there at the minute. But please have a look. 
------------
Wedding Photographer Newcastle


----------



## LukeRative

My flickr page is increasingly turning into a blog as I journey through life with my photography

www.flickr.com/luke_reynolds


----------



## SensePhoto

-Anton Bachuk-  - currently a gallery but soon to be blog


----------



## Fedaykin

Just started blogging: Heber Coll Photography


----------



## xmtbiker

Hey everyone,
Since I was looking at your blogs I figured I would post my own on here too. My site it blog.westernlens.com and I use wordpress hosted on my own sites domain with hostgator. It is primarily a way to reach my clients and to post some of my most recent work. My main site westernlens.com is focused more on the gallery and e-commerce/proofing side of things. Let me know what you all think. Thanks for the input. You can read my latest post on Northern Lights Photography. 

Erik


----------



## roksi

Here are my photos... Photography by Roksandic.net


----------



## WrenPhoto

My new blog is Wrenphoto Blog | Taking time to focus on improving your photography skills

This blog is for beginner to intermediate photographers to gain tips and  tricks about photography and information about equipment and such. 

I also use it to showcase some of my Project 365 photos. This is a  project I started in April 2010 where I take a photo a day and post it  on my website: WrenPhoto Photography


----------



## reedjam99

Just started up a 365 Day photo challenge blog.  Photos to 40 at photosto40.wordpress.com


----------



## Michael Carlson

Hey everyone!

Ive been doing a photo blog for a while now and I am always adding more to it when I have free time from school.

www.michaelcarlsonphoto.com/blog/

Enjoy.


----------



## Tbini87

My wife loves blogging, photography, and doing DIY and crafty stuff. She blogs about it at Capturing One Moment at a Time. There are great ideas for home decor, headbands, and all types of other fun stuff. Hope you guys (probably mostly the ladies) enjoy it!


----------



## Phil Holland

This link is my wedding photography blog.

I'd love to hear from any visitors in the comments.  Thanks for giving it a look see


----------



## Ventura Photographer

This is me Ventura, California Photographer more of a rambling rant the anything else... I was pressed into it because people tell me I talk too much for a photographer.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

edited due to URL


----------



## JWellman

Just a personal blog with a few photos. I'm not a pro so snapshots are mostly what I enjoy. 

Personal Site
Business Site


----------



## chipritchard

This is the link to my photography blog in Charleston South Carolina

CHI PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## David Dvir

My link would be 2D Photography Inc.  Here is where I share my goings on, tips to beginners, and overall just fun stuff that we do over at the studio.  Some fun videos, educational articles and every now and then a photo too.  Although it's not a heavy stream for actual photographs, I do think there's a good knowledge base growing there


----------



## Benjhouston

We are starting a blog where we really encourage photographers to share their vision. You can also find great gear reviews and tutorials but the focus will always be on vision and inspiration.   Hopefully it will be a great place for photographers to meet and build off of each other. Come join!

Thanks!!
The WhiteLoupe Photography Blog


----------



## bell

I have been updating it each and every day for over a year now.

You will not regret visiting it.

My Photo Ramblings


Blogspot has been hosting my Blog.

Cheers,

HB


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

My blogspot photoblog. WalesImaging

Basically its my journey of capturing great photos. I post my side jobs from clients and my personal ideas.

follow if you want and I love comments!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

ChadHillPhoto Blog

I update very regularly and will soon include more tutorials.
If there are specific tutorials viewers would like, do let me know.

Thanks for looking!


----------

